
Where do I find a tech-cofounder? - nilanjanmishra
Problem Statement: I am gearing up startup #2 and want to find a tech cofounder.<p>Possible solution 1: Work with the cofounders from last startup. Sure, but they are both dealing with new babies and have a stable job.
Possible Solution 2: Skip the cofounder and hire a Engineering Lead. Sure, but Managing an engineering lead is not my skillset.<p>What are other possible solutions?<p>About me: A former management consultant, Product manager, and founder with 12 YOE. I have the capacity and the grit and the network to raise institutional money - I have already talked to a few VCs. The problem I am trying to solve is something I faced and it&#x27;s in the travel space. Want to get in touch with me with some ideas? Posting here might be a stretch but I had to give it a shot.
======
masonic
Try here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19175432](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19175432)

------
mimixco
I recently had good luck with cofounderslab.com.

~~~
nilanjanmishra
Mind sharing more? I joined cofounderslab in 2013 and it was a waste of time -
went to some events as well.

~~~
mimixco
I found the right person almost right away... during the free trial. I sifted
though people in my area, contacted about 15 of them. Only about 3 wrote back
and the first to do so was my top pick anyway. We arranged a phone meeting,
then in person, then made a deal.

One thing I think helped is that I had a very complete profile along with a
website and whitepaper. A lot of people there don't even put anything in their
profile. Who would contact them?

